# anubais woes....



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I bought a batch of anubais in january, and planted them in a emersed setup, that had hydroton pellets and used General Hydroponics nutrients, T5 lighting. In an old aquarium. All has been well until recently, a leaf a week, white healthy roots..... Please help with this apparent problem...


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

pics are too small to really tell


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't tell either... but first guess would be mold and fungus? your setup looks too wet which would definitely increase the mold


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks, that is kind of what I was thinking... It was all going well until I added a spraybar against the back of the tank for a "waterfall" effect. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------

